# SE engine difference?



## steve20 (Jan 12, 2005)

Got a question. Does 1999 Maxima SE has a different engine then GXE and GLE of the same year?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Nope, they're all the same.
the only difference is in the interior options and the suspension is a bit stiffer.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Matt is correct...another difference is if your car is Cali-Spec which would mean you have some extra emissions reducing items on the engine.

If I recall...that would be 1 extra o2 sensor in the front manifold and a swirl valve that is designed to create better fuel useage.


----------



## steve20 (Jan 12, 2005)

better fuel usage? what's the mpg for Maximas 3.0 engine?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

high 20s basically... depending on driving, you can get anywhere from 22 to 30 on highway. most average around 26mpg.

on good days, my 3rd gen will get 31-32mpg, but on a bad day I'm in the low 20s.. on the track, I get about 6mpg.

the better fuel usage he mentioned above is bacically intended for better fuel burning, reducing in less overall hydrocarbons in the exhaust that the cat most burn up. just another pollotuion reduction measure really.


----------



## steve20 (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks.......


----------



## Ronin22357 (Jan 19, 2005)

the SE has different motor mounts as well


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Huh?...Different motor mounts? Or do you mean different as in auto or 5spd motor mounts?
Auto motor mounts have a liquid-type filling and a sensor if I'm not mistaken.

I just changed out my front and rear MMs with poly-filled ones from a '97 and they were the same.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

I remember reading a long time ago that the ecu was slightly different, slightly more agressive. Is that true or just a rumor...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just a rumor...


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

If I ever sell my car, I should sell it as an SE. All I'm missing is the trim not painted body color... and missing the spoiler.


----------



## NOZ34ME (Apr 23, 2003)

Imobejoas said:


> If I ever sell my car, I should sell it as an SE. All I'm missing is the trim not painted body color... and missing the spoiler.


I think the SE came with 16" wheels and grippier tires instead of 15".


----------

